# IRO 29er "Model 19"



## krautfed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a lurker but just joined today. Used to MTB in my teens and got out of it when I went road, now I'm strictly fixed gear road, but wanting to expand back to MTB as way of SS.

Anyway, its tough to search 3 letter strings and I was wondering if anyone had any info on a 29er that IRO is coming out with? Release date? Price? Component specs?

I've included some screen captures from the IRO website, but there is no other info on the site about it. It won't let you "build one now" ...yet? I've sent an email to IRO/Tony (and called), but I know he's a very busy man (and was a 1 man business when I bought my first IRO 2 years ago).

thanks :cornut:


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know. I'd like to know more. I know the Mia could fit 29" wheels. I like my Mark V and was interested in the Model 19. It's been coming soon since the new site debuted.


----------



## SeanBonham (Mar 1, 2007)

yoyo:
"THE FINAL COUNTDOWN.

The Model 19 is literally hours away from being ready. Apparently my web elves pulled a couple off the stands and are out riding around somewhere in the woods. As soon as they get back, they’re going to upload the damn things on the site so you can start building and buying them.

Go to build-a-bike and keep hitting refresh! (Don't forget to clear your cache, nerd.)"

I want one


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Now let's see what the price is...


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> I'd like to know more. I know the Mia could fit 29" wheels.


Likewise, I would like to know how it differs from the Mia ...

-Rob.


----------



## SeanBonham (Mar 1, 2007)

I would guess the price is around $300
IRO is always on the cheap (inexpensive)


----------



## krautfed (Jul 16, 2008)

SeanBonham said:


> I would guess the price is around $300
> IRO is always on the cheap (inexpensive)


Frame only probably be $300-$400.

Where/When did you get that info about hours away comment?


----------



## SeanBonham (Mar 1, 2007)

irocycle.com
news section button on the bottom left.
word


----------



## krautfed (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks...

thats weird, some of that stuff wasnt up when I went to that last week.

__________________________
here's some more stuff from the site...



> Coming soon, the Model 19.
> 
> We're driving into the ditch with this one, literally. Introducing the Model 19, our first off-road single speed IRO bike. Designed from the ground up, the Model 19 is compact, strong and light. This thing should be able to handle anything you throw at it, from riding around the farm to single track stuff. Some friends from NYC were visiting, saw my prototype and took one back to the city with them. They geared up with a bigger chainring, skinned it with slicks, rode it around town and loved it.
> 
> So we'll be offering that configuration, too. They'll be ready this summer.





> The Model 19 frames are almost here.
> 
> I'm pumped about this. The frames for the Model 19, our Single Speed 29'er/Urban Assault Vehicle are in the house (well, in the country anyway). That means we'll start filling orders in July, so keep you eye on the Build-A-Bike section of the site. When you can build them there, that means I'm building them here.





> MODEL 19 IN 2 WEEKS.
> 
> The inaugural order of 100 Model 19 frames is here. I'm just waiting on a few loads of components to arrive and then we start building them. I've got a couple of frames up on the stands just to start fiddling around, and honestly, this bike is going be sicker than I thought. Stay tuned over the next week or so and I'll get you more info on builds and options.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, it's still not up.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

"Two More Weeks!"


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

You can build one now. Looks like Redline's cranks from the Monocog. Disc only. Formula hubs. Their standard creaky seatpost. Schwalbe tires only. Frames are big though. They have a lot of tire clearance. They screwed up though. They went with an EBB. I couldn't get a price on the complete because their web site hates me, or my laptop. Bah. It's probably too much.


----------



## krautfed (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup, its up now, here's direct link: http://shop.irocycle.com/shop/product.php?prod=Model%2019%20Bike%20Build&productid=16361&cat=1&page=1

"Our new single track, single speed frame. Aggressive yet elegant MTB geometry. 29'er hardtail. 4130 Cro-Mo Steel. Ecentric bottom bracket. Disc brakes only. Cable stops with two bottle mounts. 1 1/8" threadless rigid fork. 135mm rear dropouts. Accepts up to 2.5" tires. "

Looks like available in 16", 18", 20", 22" in Red or Black and its $850


----------



## iamandy (Nov 23, 2005)

wow. it comes with racing ralph's? That's a pretty bling tire for that bike. awesome.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I've been following the rather painful process known as IRO doing anything. I want the Model 19 for my urban bike, but I'm uncertain about EBB (Never used it, nor have any of my friends) and when I looked at the spec list after building one, I saw two things that stood out: (and note, I'm going from 12+ hours old memory) first was that with the urban set up, you get schwalbe big apples- 49 each? Anyway, I just bought a pair for 31 a pair at universal cycles. Then, the disc brakes- I think they are listed at 59 each? 2007 BB7s list around that much at pricepoint.com. What gives? I thought IRO was all good deals? When they start selling the parts for the Model 19 I want the wheelset and the frame. The rest....


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't want a single component. I wouldn't even both with the wheels. I don't like the hubs. IRO did a crappy job on this one.


----------



## lunarprobe (Jul 11, 2007)

I am not familiar at all with any of the IRO components. How do they compare with those spec'd on the other SS 29ers in this price range (specifically the Unit 2-9 and the Monocog Flight)?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

As far as I know, the hubs, crank and brakes are new to IRO. I don't really know about the quality of any of them. I'm sure someone will correct me and set me straight, but I'd say that Monocog Flight, Haro Mary and Kona Unit are better for the money. 

Which is sort of sad- I'd prefer to spend money at a small company than at a large one.


----------



## Drbbt (Jan 6, 2004)

The IRO website is great! It is fun to "build" a bike.


----------



## dtheo (Sep 18, 2005)

*any info - geometry/spec?*

Anyone find anything out about this? I love cheap steel frames. I got a price but no component spec or geometry on the website. Pretty stupid. Sorry to hear it comes with Formula hubs. I would not wish those on my worse enemy.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

pricepoint has them for sale now. they are about $320 for frame and fork. it looks like ebb and disk only. no geometry info. http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/18186-175_IRO198-3-Parts-429-29er-Parts/IRO-Model-19-29er-Frame.htm


----------



## jmfrankl (Aug 12, 2007)

No thanks EBB.

Double no thanks disc only.

I want more options, not less.

John


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

That's another thing I hate about IRO's new site. You can't access a simple geometry page. You have to start building the bike to see any geo info. The new page is total crap. It is difficult to navigate and takes a long time to load. IRO has lost its direction.


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

Could I reignite this thread? The Model 19 has been out for a year now, and there's still next to nothing written about it that I can find - here, elsewhere on the web, or in the print media. Even on IRO's own website! So what's the verdict? Anybody owned or ridden one of these? Or have a link to good review? Thanks.


----------



## sjschreier (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm sure someone has one. I was considering buying one but was unsure about that EBB. IRO fixies have a great reputation and I'm sure the Model 19 will be a good bike too. Someone has to take the plunge, who knows, maybe this is a undiscovered jewel in the 29er world. Or it could be crap, i don't know. I think IRO's downfall is that website, do they sell in shops? Because i think they would sell more bikes if shops carried them. Anyway thats my 2 cents. I kinda feel bad because i'm picking up a new Monocog in a few days and i was a click away from buying the Model 19.


----------



## southy (May 11, 2007)

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/18186-175_IRO198-3-Parts-60-Frames/IRO-Model-19-29er-Frame.htm


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

I saw the pricepoint page. But there's not even geometry info on there. I with you, sj. This thing could be the best kept secret in 29er-dom, but nobody seems willing to take a chance on it.


----------



## Cy Trivialities (Jun 14, 2009)

im trying to find some reviews on this badboy too. this is the geometry chart i got from iro's specs pdf


----------



## nyefmaker (Apr 28, 2009)

The IRO Model 19 is $699 with FREE Continental US shipping the month of June. Thats a good price for a single speed with disc brakes. I just paid $600 for my monocog and it donesn't have them. Had I seen this, I may have went for it !!!


----------



## pakman (Mar 11, 2007)

*Just got one*

Just purchased the 18" frame bike. Got it for $599 + shipping during their last sale. Unfortunatley only had time to get two rides in, so no real ride report to give--sorry. So far so good though.... I can only comment on the aesthetics so far. The bike looks decent, although it came w/ low end parts (i.e.: brakeset, post, stem, bar, headset, etc.), but what do you expect for the $$. The major (could be minor to some people) thing I didn't like about the frame is the old style cable guides on the top tube (not sure what the official name is, but it's the kind that exposes the brake cable in between runs). If I had a chance to do all over again, I would have just purchased the frame/fork only, because I ended up swapping a majority of the parts out anyway.


----------



## jayaimzzz (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey pakman, have you had anymore time to ride on your Model 19? I'm thinking about getting the frame while it's on sale and getting a SS build kit from pricepoint or jenson. How are the parts low end? I'm new to MTBing. Are the components from the build kits better than the components from the complete IRO bike?


----------



## pakman (Mar 11, 2007)

*Hey pakman, have you had anymore time to ride on your Model 19? I'm thinking about ge*

Yes, I would go for one of SS build kits offer by Jenson or PP. The kits have way better components than compared to the complete bike pkg. You will be glad you went that route. Unfortunately, still did not get a chance to ride yet. One thing I did notice while riding previously, was that the rear tire always rubbed the chainstay when I cranked down hard on climbs. Although the frame is spec'd for 2.5 tires, I think you'll be better off w/ 2.3's on the rear (IMHO).


----------



## donoman (Jul 16, 2009)

bump.


----------



## pakman (Mar 11, 2007)

*Short ride report for IRO Model 19*

Gotten at least 10 rides in so far. The bike handles surprisely well over rocks, roots, etc. Regardless of low pressure tires, your body still takes a beating on the rough stuff, so I'll eventually get a front shock. Steering is a little sluggish compared to my 26" SS, but you get used to it. It also has a little slower pick up, but once you start moving, it's a lot of fun. Overall, I'm satisfied with the purchase. Sorry for such a short ride report. Not much of a reporter....


----------



## stens1971 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Got my IRO Model 19 built*

I just got an IRO Model 19, 22" frame size. Bought the frame set from the site and picked up some new WTB laser disc lite Trail 29er wheels. All of the rest of the components came from teh 26er Gunnar Rockhound hardtail frame that I sold to build this bike. Used the old XT FC-739 crank with the granny removed - new SS specific 32t chainring on the way. At 6'2", this bike feels like a natural fit. Need to cut the steerer this week and get it dialed.


----------



## ralthunder (Jan 1, 2008)

*Any more impressions?*



stens1971 said:


> I just got an IRO Model 19, 22" frame size. Bought the frame set from the site and picked up some new WTB laser disc lite Trail 29er wheels. All of the rest of the components came from teh 26er Gunnar Rockhound hardtail frame that I sold to build this bike. Used the old XT FC-739 crank with the granny removed - new SS specific 32t chainring on the way. At 6'2", this bike feels like a natural fit. Need to cut the steerer this week and get it dialed.


Just curious if you had ridden anymore and what you liked about the bike. This looks like it is too good to be true - especially the price. Although this does look interesting and fun!

Any other 29ers you can compare it too?


----------



## stens1971 (Sep 21, 2009)

Since my last post I've finished the details and got the beast dialed in - after which I've not ridden any of my other bikes (26" GF Sugar 3+, and two road bikes). It's my first and only 29er I've ridden so I don't have any comparo info yet. It rolls over everything and it feels like I'm more a part of the bike rolling along as a whole unit instead of just bouncing around on top of it. I have about 100 miles of single track riding on it so far and I cannot get enough of this thing. I've found many of the log-overs on my local trails to be much easier on the 29er. It goes where you point it and it seems to eat up small ruts and roots very well. Of course it is a rigid and some of that may have to do with the 2.25 Intense tires. They are boat anchors at 880g each, but they've worked out well so far. I've only been running 23 psi front and 25 rear with tubes. The bottom braket junction feels rigid when you have to mash on it to git'r up big hills, I don't detect any excessive flex. I like the excentric bb and have not had any problems with it related to noise, creaking, or loosening. It has stayed tight even after adjustments due to swapping the rear sprocket. I am using an XT square taper bottom bracket. I tried using a Ritchey Superlogic bottom bracket that I had laying around but I couldn't keep the cups tight, which I blame on the bottom bracket itself. The XT unit has held strong. The welds on this frame are clean and beautiful, it appears to be a very well made frame. I would buy another frameset even at the $399 standard price. The $250 price I got was the icing on the cake. The handling seems tight and controlled to me, not lumbering or slow as some 29ers are described. However, I'm running a 90mm stem on this rig due to the long top tube where I used to run a 120mm on my 26er Gunnar. I am very happy with the purchase and the build came together perfect.


----------



## baja1974 (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is mine....


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

here's mine


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

I really like the look of those Model 19s. I ordered a Redline Monocog Flight, rode it once and turned around and sold it on the list of craig's, (luckily breaking even), because the frame was just a a little too small for me. I am new to the 29er game and was completely misinformed. I did my research this time and I am definitely looking into the 17" for these though. They look great everyone, I love how clean the lines on this bike are.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

baja1974 said:


> Here is mine....


Looks great, what size is that?


----------



## pakman (Mar 11, 2007)

*Does your suspension fork clear the downtube?*



baja1974 said:


> Here is mine....


Nice build!


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

they sell them at pricepoint for $300 frame and fork. they have had them there as long as i can remember. i almost bought one.


----------



## baja1974 (Dec 29, 2006)

120 said:


> Looks great, what size is that?


Size: 16" and I'm 5' 9"..Frames are on Sale now @ IRO website for $149.00 (includes the fork). I bought mine from them at this price....

http://www.irocycle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=110

If you are using a REBA fork and Chris King Headset then you need to get the Tall Base Plate (High Five --- +5mm).

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/m...ris-king-high-five-base-plate-4546.462.1.html


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

That they do, one day...when I have money.


----------



## seemana (Sep 16, 2009)

looking for a size recommendation....i'm 5'11" with about a 32 inch inseam. on a 26er, i generally go with a 17/18 inch frame. would the 16" IRO be too small? or just right? for $149...i'd love to pick that up.


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

I have been checking out niners a little more closely ever since my foolishness with the Redline. The frame height is not really the tricky part, the top tube is. Really take a look at your extension on your current bike and what you prefer. I have a feeling that the 16" would be to small. Because I have the same inseam and when I was looking at 16" they just didn't fit right at all. 18" I think would be ideal for you seemana.


----------



## seemana (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm thinking I may have to pull the trigger on the 16 in. I took a look at my size large Scott Scale 40 26er and compared the geometry. Seat tube on the 16" IRO is .5" shorter, but the effective top tube length on IRO is .4" longer. The standover on the IRO is 1.5" lower, but like BokorSolo said, I don't think that's the number to be worrying about.

I'm thinking it should be good but am a little hesitant still. Based on those figures, would you do it? I guess I'm just kind of amazed that the smallest IRO Model 19 matches up so close to the size large Scale 40. This would be my first 29er though, so maybe that's just the norm?


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

I was looking at the numbers in comparison to the Redline Monocog I owned which was too small for me, and my older access xcl which is my most spot on bike, and here is what I came up with.

The standover height on the Redline (small) gave me 2.5" of clearance, roughly, which was pretty good, but the top tube even with the 100mm stem was too short and the 110mm put me too far forward, as in I felt front heavy, not good for descending.

My access xcl (2004) in the old days of supergo, is an 18" so my standover is 30.5. By classic standards this is a bit tall for me but my effective toptube on this one is 24.3", which is .35" less than the 18" IRO Model 19. I use a 110mm stem on this one.

I am basing these measurements off my access because it fits me the best. Now I am 5'9" with a 32" inseam, 72" wingspan, and 22" inches from armpits to center of my palms. Basing the measurements from IRO Model 19 with my Access XCL, I would go with an 18" with a 100mm or even a 90mm stem to give me that nippy handling , and compensate for the length on the top tube. most likely we are not the same, but I hope that my breakdown and convoluted rationale helps you out a little. Pricepoint does have these guys on sale for 300 frame and fork.

Dang those bikes look sexy.


----------



## seemana (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn it...I can't decide. Between my indecision, the fact that I've done two builds in the last year, and the small matter of my wife hitting the roof if another frame shows up from UPS, I think I'm just going to forget it. Plus, by the time I buy a wheelset, a set of brakes, and pay for powdercoating (red's not my thing), I could have a nice used Monocog sitting in my garage that would be ready to roll and probably have a better resale value should I ever want to get rid of it. Phew...impulse buy avoided. That only chewed up 3 hours of my workday :thumbsup: Now to find something for the remainder.


----------



## baja1974 (Dec 29, 2006)

seemana said:


> Damn it...I can't decide. Between my indecision, the fact that I've done two builds in the last year, and the small matter of my wife hitting the roof if another frame shows up from UPS, I think I'm just going to forget it. Plus, by the time I buy a wheelset, a set of brakes, and pay for powdercoating (red's not my thing), I could have a nice used Monocog sitting in my garage that would be ready to roll and probably have a better resale value should I ever want to get rid of it. Phew...impulse buy avoided. That only chewed up 3 hours of my workday :thumbsup: Now to find something for the remainder.


Seemana,,,,You should be fine with 16" from IRO....I'm 5'9" with 33 Inseam and fits great.....Just make sure you have a 400 mm seatpost...Mine is at the edge with 350mm.

Baja


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

baja1974 said:


> Here is mine....


Build looks great, if you don't mind me asking I'm on somewhat of a tight budget and I'm in the market for a 29er ss. Roughly what did that build run you?


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

rob.char said:


> Build looks great, if you don't mind me asking I'm on somewhat of a tight budget and I'm in the market for a 29er ss. Roughly what did that build run you?


go to iro website you can get a complete bike minus brakes for like 350$


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm seriously contemplating on buying it. I was looking at a Haro Mary SS, looks pretty similar. And I have BB7's in the garage ready to go. I emailed IRO for a component list.


----------



## baja1974 (Dec 29, 2006)

New pictures with rigid fork and hydraulic disc brakes....


----------



## will3554 (Jan 17, 2010)

im slowly building mine up. a red 16 ill post pics and a review when its done. have any of you guys had any issues with the ebb? slipping, creeking etc.


----------



## nnnn (May 15, 2007)

model 19 from Ukraine


----------



## Ry-daddy (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is my latest build. So far I'm $500 into it. The rest (wheelset, seatpost and saddle, stem and bars) I've harvested from my other 29er.


----------



## pakman (Mar 11, 2007)

*nice looking set up*

How do you like the ride?


----------



## Ry-daddy (Aug 24, 2008)

So far I'm in love with this bike! :arf: 
I rode it to work today just to make sure everything was set before taking it out on the trail tonight. Heading out in an hour of so, I'll post back up later. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

My winter build:


----------



## Ry-daddy (Aug 24, 2008)

To sum it up...

In January I sipped the 29er juice. •Instantly hooked•

A few months ago I got a taste of the SS goodness. •Sparked my interest.•

Last night I finished my SS build. •giddy as a schoolboy•

Tonight. •In love all over again•


----------



## Ry-daddy (Aug 24, 2008)

Zanetti- Nice build, sexy crankset!


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Zanetti said:


> My winter build:


Looks good, 16"?


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes, it's a 16" frame. The effective top tube length is amazingly long for a frame this size.

Cranks are Profile Racing.


----------



## baja1974 (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is mine again racing the UCI MTB WORLD CUP @ WINDHAM,NY...CAT 2 SS.


----------



## sjrider (Apr 4, 2010)

*Geared Model 19*

Model 1x9


----------



## cottonball (Sep 5, 2004)

*Frame and front shock?*

How does the frame ride with a reba fork? 80 or 100mm?


----------



## stens1971 (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone know of someone that might have a 20" Model 19 frame laying around collecting dust? I'd like to try one out and see how it compares to my 22".


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Zanetti said:


> Yes, it's a 16" frame. The effective top tube length is amazingly long for a frame this size.
> 
> Cranks are Profile Racing.


Love this crank, tell me more. Does it use a MID BB?


----------



## stens1971 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Current IRO Model 19 build up*

Here's the current configuration - got to ride all week at Annadel State Park (Santa Rosa) back in the middle of August. It was a challenge, especially the first day and coming from flatland America (IL suburbs). This bike was a blast to climb on and rail down endless rock gardens. Had a grin ear to ear all week everyday after work. I prefer the Salsa Cromoto 29 fork to the stock IRO fork, it seems to give a bit more when you pick the wrong line.


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

I guess IRO isn't making this anymore? I don't see it on the site.


----------



## will3554 (Jan 17, 2010)

i know this is an old thread but heres my old iro. i sold it about a year ago


----------



## sjrider (Apr 4, 2010)

the frame rides comfortable compared to my aluminum mtb. fork is RST M29 Air btw.


----------

